# Energie / Leistung messen von Ofen



## Eigenheim_Bastler (26 November 2017)

Hallo Zusammen
Ich möchte die aktuelle Leistung und die gesamt Energie meines Chemineeofens messen.

Ich habe je am Vorlauf und am Rücklauf ein PT1000 Fühler und ein Durchflussmesser der mir pro 2.5l ein Impuls ausgibt.
Als Steuerung habe ich einen WAGO 750-8202.

Wie programmiere ich am besten so ein Energiezähler?

Im Moment zähle ich die Zeit zwischen den Impulsen und rechne dies dann in liter/min um.
Dann multipliziere ich dies mit dem Temperaturunterschied des vor- und Rücklaufs und der Wärmekapazität des Wassers.

Irgendwie stimmt dies nicht und mein zweites Problem : wenn die Pumpe ausschalten laufen die Zähler ins endlose.

Kann mir da jemand Helfen?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (26 November 2017)

Was heißt "stimmt irgendwie" nicht?
Passen deine Einheiten zusammen bei der Berechnung der Wärmeleistung?

Wir wissen ja nicht wie deine Impulsauswertung aussieht. Wenn du nur die Zeit zwischen den Impulsen misst und daraus den Durchfluss berechnest, dann bleibt bei ausbleibendem Impuls natürlich der letzte erfasste Durchflusswert anstehen. Eine Art Schleichmengenunterdrückung wäre, wenn du nach einer Zeit x keinen Impuls bekommen hast, dann den Durchfluss auf Null zu setzen. Dann musst du deine Auswertung mit dem nächsten neuen Impuls neu anstoßen.
Wenn du eine Pumpenbetriebsmeldung hast, und es ausgeschlossen ist dass bei nicht laufender Pumpe ein Durchfluss herrscht, dann kannst du das auch mit der Betriebsmeldung der Pumpe verknüpfen (Pumpe aus = Durchfluss Null).


----------



## Heinileini (26 November 2017)

Eigenheim_Bastler schrieb:


> Ich habe je am Vorlauf und am Rücklauf ein PT1000 Fühler und ein Durchflussmesser der mir pro 2.5l ein Impuls ausgibt.
> ...
> Im Moment zähle ich die Zeit zwischen den Impulsen und rechne dies dann in liter/min um.
> ...
> Irgendwie stimmt dies nicht und mein zweites Problem : wenn die Pumpe ausschalten laufen die Zähler ins endlose.


Warum zählst Du nicht "die Impulse zwischen den Minuten"? Dann musst Du nicht umrechnen und wenn keine ZählImpulse kommen (bei Pumpen AUS und nix Durchfluss), dürfte auch kein Zähler überlaufen.
Wieviele Impulse pro Minute bekommst Du denn maximal? Sind es "viele", dann könntest Du in kleineren Intervallen (alle halbe Minute oder alle 10 Sekunden oder ...) die Impulse mitzählen.
Wenn es ohnehin wenige Impulse pro Minute sind, wird Deine Ermittlung nicht sehr "smooth" verlaufen, sondern ein Auf- und Ab-Hüpfen der Werte liefern.
Du könntest auch Deine Messwerte "glätten", z.B. aus dem Ergebnis der aktuellen und der vorangegangenen Messung den Mittelwert bilden.

Gruss, Heinileini

PS: Ich verstehe schon, dass Du die Temperaturen im Auge behalten möchtest und Dich deshalb auf die DurchflussImpule "einsynchronisierst".
Wie sehr schwanken denn die Temperaturen bei schnellem bzw. langsamem Durchfluss?


----------



## Eigenheim_Bastler (26 November 2017)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Betriebsmeldung der Pumpe verknüpfen (Pumpe aus = Durchfluss Null).



Dies kann ich nicht machen weil andere Heizungsgruppen keine eigene Pumpe haben. 
Die ich später auch erfassen und messen will.

Aber könnte so eine Schleichmengenunterdrückung einbauen.
wenn länger als 5. min. kein Impuls = 0


Die Impulse kommen von ca. alle 3 Minuten bis 10 Impulse pro Minute.

Ich wollte zuerst auch die Anzahl Impulse pro 5 Minuten zählen dachte aber dies schwanke noch mehr jedenfalls bei sehr wenigen Impulsen.
Ich dachte wenn ich die Zeit zwischen den Impulse messe und den Temperaturunterschied erfasse könne ich so einfacher die Leistung und die gesamte Energie zählen.
Dann hätte ich immer die Aktuelle Leistung und Energie von Impuls zu Impuls.

Die Temperatur schwankt bei wenig Durchfluss sehr wenig und steigt meist mit zunehmendem Durchfluss an.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (26 November 2017)

Der Mengenimpuls ist ja nur der Durchfluss-Mittelwert seit dem letzten Impuls.
Wenn du mit dem Mengenimpuls und den beiden Temperaturen eine Energie bestimmen willst, dann könntest du dir selber bei einem Impuls die VLT und RLT speichern, und dann beim nächsten Impuls daraus den arithmetischen Mittelwert bilden und damit die Energie berechnen. Genauer bekommst du es nicht hin.


----------



## Eigenheim_Bastler (27 November 2017)

Ah das ist eine sehr gute Lösung.
Versuche dies einmal umzusetzen und baue dann auch gleich eine Zeitlimite für die Durchflussimpulse ein die mir beim überschreiten die Messung stoppt.
Ja viel genauer brauch ich dies wahrscheinlich auch nicht, aber die jetzige Lösung die ich habe ist zu ungenau. für die Leistung geht es gerade noch so aber wenn ich damit die Energie messen will bekomme ich viel zu hohe Ergebnisse.


----------



## Eigenheim_Bastler (20 Januar 2018)

Hallo Zusammen
Habe jetzt meine Leistung und Energie Messung fertig.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Hat jemand lust dies einmal anzuschauen?

gruss


----------



## Mavorkit (20 Januar 2018)

Hi,

bin erst jetzt über den Thread gestolpert, aber wäre es nicht wesentlich einfacher die Impulse direkt zu Zählen, einen Zählerstand zu ermitteln und auf der Basis der Zählerstandänderung + Temperaturdifferenz die Energie zu berechnen?
So Wärst du so genau wie dein Zähler nur sein kann, wenn weniger als einen Impuls kannst du ja eh nicht erfassen.

Ist keine Kritik, ist mir nur gerade durch den Kopf gegangen beim Durchlesen.

Gruß

Mavorkit


----------



## Eigenheim_Bastler (21 Januar 2018)

Hallo

Ich verstehe deine Idee nicht ganz.
Ich bekomme zwischen 0.1 und ca. 4 Impulse pro Minute.
Ich berechne die Energie zwischen den Impulsen, wenn ich über mehrere Impulse berechne bekomme isch einen Durchschnitt.
Und da sich die Temperatur in wenigen Minuten ändern kann bin ich doch so genauer?!

gruss


----------



## wolfi-sps (21 Januar 2018)

Hallo 

warum nimmst du nicht einfach den Baustein FbImpulszaehler ?
Dann brauchst du nur noch deine Wärmeberchnung.

Wolfgang


----------



## Mavorkit (21 Januar 2018)

Hi,

was ich meine:

Zählerstand: 0l => 3 Impulse => Zählerstand 7.5l => 2 weitere Impulse => Zählerstand 12.5l uns so weiter...

dann würde ich im Minutenintervall:



die Differenz des Zählerstandes berechnen (alten Stand speichern und eine Minute später den neuen Stand abziehen)
eventuell die Temperatur auch mitteln (alten Wert speichern und Mittelwerte - von Vor- und Rücklauf Bilden) und Differenz berechnen

Ich habe bei Wärmeenergiezählern bisher die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Temperatur bzw. Temperaturdifferenz mit den größten Einfluss auf das Ergebnis hat, allerdings auch bei wesentlich höheren Durchflüssen.

Allerdings kann ich ehrlich gesagt deiner Ermittlung nicht wirklich folgen, aber dein Zähler ist ja nicht wirklich in der Lage Durchflüsse zu ermitteln die kleiner sind als deine Impulsweite von 2.5l oder? Muss aber auch ehrlich gestehen, dass ich zu Faul bin mir dein Programm jetzt komplett durchzudenken . Daher kann ich keine qualifizierte Aussage über die genauere Ermittlung tätigen.

Bitte nicht von mir verwirren lassen. Ist mir nur wie gesagt durch den Kopf geschossen beim lesen.

PS: Bei der Ermittlung der Impulse pro Minute setzt du die Impulse auf 0 wenn die Zeit zwischen den Impulsen kleiner als 1s ist. Gibt es Zustände bei denen dein Durchflussmesser (z.B. im Stillstand) im Sekundenintervall Impulse erzeugt? Oder wolltest du hier den Durchfluss begrenzen, wenn die Zeit zwischen den Impulsen zu lang ist?

Gruß

Mavorkit


----------



## Eigenheim_Bastler (28 Januar 2018)

Hallo 

Jetzt verstehe ich dein Gedanken.
Da ich aber sehr wenig Durchfluss habe ist es von mir aus einfacher die Zeit zwischen den Impulsen zu messen als die Impulse pro Minute.
Da ich meistens weniger als ein Impuls pro Minute habe.
So kann ich auch kleinere Mengen messen als 2.5l 

Das Minimum ist im Moment bei 2.5l pro 15min danach Zähle ich die Zeit zwischen den Impulsen nicht mehr.
und das Maximum wäre 2.5l pro 1. Sekunde Dies ist aber von den verbauten Pumpen gar nicht möglich.

Es kann vorkommen das beim abschalten der Pumpe der Zähler so stehen bleibt das an der Steuerung ein "Permanenter Impuls" ansteht.
dies unterdrücke ich dann nach 15 Minuten und stelle denn Zähler auf Null.
Oder die Zirkulation kommt nur zustande durch Schwerkraft und gibt mir z.B. einen Durchfluss von 2.5 Liter pro Tag oder so dann unterdrücke ich dies auch mit den max. 15min.

gruss


----------

